# BLD Shooting Position for Corners



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi speedcubers,

In Badmephisto's blind video he says that the shooting position for corners in 3BLD should be UFR, using the following Y permutation:

(F)(RU'R'U'RUR')(F')(RUR'U')(R'FR)(F')

However, when I practised 2BLD, I used RFD for my shooting position, using the Y permutation without the set-up moves:

(RU'R'U'RUR')(F')(RUR'U')(R'FR)

I feel like when I use Badmephisto's UFR, I'm just adding an extra (F) and (F') to all my set-up moves, which messes me up even more. Right now I'm looking for someone who can either agree with me that RFD is the better shooting position, or prove me wrong.

Rainbow Flash


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Hi speedcubers,
> 
> In Badmephisto's blind video he says that the shooting position for corners in 3BLD should be UFR, using the following Y permutation:
> 
> ...


I haven't ever put the time in to finish learning 3BLD (one of my goals for winter break), but know how to do old pochman corners pretty well. When you do a Y perm in a speedsolve, you switch the A and C sticker (sorry if you use different lettering) and the two edges, correct? When you do it in BLD you switch the A and P sticker. Now notice that if you do an F move it moves the C sticker to the P position. The F is taken away because it is already in that position to start the alg. Also take away the F' at the end. Use the same alg for 3BLD corners as 2BLD corners. I am pretty sure that badmephisto's BLD videos aee out dated, but I may be wrong. A good video of how I learned old pochmann corners is from Noahaha's video on cubing world.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Now notice that if you do an F move it moves the C sticker to the P position.



That's exactly my point. I feel the (F) is unnecessary if I can just always set-up stickers straight to the P position and shoot from there.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> That's exactly my point. I feel the (F) is unnecessary if I can just always set-up stickers straight to the P position and shoot from there.



You are right. Dont use F moves in start and end if the y-perm


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 13, 2014)

I use RDF, RFU, RUB and RBD. All of those are Y perms just with slight alterations and faster.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 13, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I use RDF, RFU, RUB and RBD. All of those are Y perms just with slight alterations and faster.



Well yes. For RDF there's no set-up. RFU set-up is (R') and (R). RUB is (R2) and (R2). Finally RBD is (R) and (R').


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2014)

Both are ok, just use what works best for you. Originally, RDF was the only target, chosen because I didn't want to do the extra Fs and because being as far away as possible from the buffer gives you lots of freedom, which leads to short setup moves. Also, as cube-o-holic mentioned, the R-targets are nice. For example, I don't see R as a setup turn at all - it's perfectly integrated into the alg (starting R becomes R2, ending R gets removed) and becomes just another alg (that I get for free because I already know it). I guess badmephisto changed it to URF+UBR+UFL because that's more targets, because it's consistent with the edges part (using three PLLs) and because PLL might seem "cleaner" and be easier for beginners. But I'm just speculating.

Or maybe I misremember history and it was the PLL Y-perm at first and I only switched to RDF later, when I wrote that page? Either way, just minor variations, just use what you like best.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 13, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> Well yes. For RDF there's no set-up. RFU set-up is (R') and (R). RUB is (R2) and (R2). Finally RBD is (R) and (R').



RFU cancels the 1st R and ends R2
RUB replaces the 1st R with an R' and ends R'
RBD starts R2 and cancels the last R

You are not setting up to RDF.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 15, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Both are ok, just use what works best for you. Originally, RDF was the only target, chosen because I didn't want to do the extra Fs and because being as far away as possible from the buffer gives you lots of freedom, which leads to short setup moves. Also, as cube-o-holic mentioned, the R-targets are nice. For example, I don't see R as a setup turn at all - it's perfectly integrated into the alg (starting R becomes R2, ending R gets removed) and becomes just another alg (that I get for free because I already know it). I guess badmephisto changed it to URF+UBR+UFL because that's more targets, because it's consistent with the edges part (using three PLLs) and because PLL might seem "cleaner" and be easier for beginners. But I'm just speculating.
> 
> Or maybe I misremember history and it was the PLL Y-perm at first and I only switched to RDF later, when I wrote that page? Either way, just minor variations, just use what you like best.



Ah thanks. Nice to get info from the big man himself.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> RFU cancels the 1st R and ends R2
> RUB replaces the 1st R with an R' and ends R'
> RBD starts R2 and cancels the last R
> 
> You are not setting up to RDF.



No, they're not technically set-up moves but that's just how I like to think of them. Makes it simpler for me.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 15, 2014)

Rainbow Flash said:


> No, they're not technically set-up moves but that's just how I like to think of them. Makes it simpler for me.



I suppose you are setting up to the 3rd move of Y perm.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I suppose you are setting up to the 3rd move of Y perm.



Yep.


----------

